# PSE Radial X-Weave?



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

My buddy bought a new AR35 last year and got a free dozen of radial X weave Pro's. They werent very durable at all he broke 4 of them the first tourny he shot with them. I dont know if he got a bad batch or what but 2 actually snapped in half when they hit the target. I didnt carry them before and I still wont now.

Mind you I dont know if he got a bad run but that is just my experience, Im sure there are some people that like them. But my turst is was deffintly shaken with the product


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

i have used x-weave predators for a couple of years and they are very good arrows and very durable...i guess i would ask what did your friend hit when he missed at his 3D Tourney? i shot a 4x4 post and it didn't break the nock cracked the arrow but the pressure from the hit had to go somewhere. front of the arrow wasn't crack at all....hope this helps


----------



## wexton (Aug 29, 2005)

I shoot the steath hunters, basically their entry level and i have never had a problem with them, i think i have 10/12 dozen i bought about 2 years ago, i lost one the very first shoot i took, ex's little brother robbin hooded me, and one was lost to out door 3d steel deer target. i have had no problem with them.


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

One tough arrow. I've been using them for about a year, out of two dozen arrows I've busted one when it hit a chain link fence. I'm shooting the 300 pro and my son is using the stealth200. They've been refletched two or three times and show no wear. I've shot them into trees, rocky ground and a bunch of ground critters and they all come through in flying colors. The only bad comment came from a "pro" shop who said they were too slick and had trouble getting the glue to stick. (Kept the arrows and found a new fletcher!) Shot a doe this year and the arrow went all the way through, snapped the broadhead in a dead tree, but the arrow was fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

psevenom2004 said:


> i have used x-weave predators for a couple of years and they are very good arrows and very durable...i guess i would ask what did your friend hit when he missed at his 3D Tourney? i shot a 4x4 post and it didn't break the nock cracked the arrow but the pressure from the hit had to go somewhere. front of the arrow wasn't crack at all....hope this helps


He didnt really hit anything but foam, we shot in the same group with 2 other guys. We were all crowding the X ring and nocking arrows together, well 2 crack from the nock end of the arrow about 4" down, and 2 busted upon impact of the target it self. Like I said maybe he got a bad run of the arrows but they really did break, believe me or not but it did happen. and after being there and seeing it myself I wont sell them to my customers


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

As far as them busting at the nock end...That's common with most carbon arrows if you hit something hard or slap arrows together...That's the reason I use the Easton ACC Unibushings & G-nocks in my carbons....I havent had a single arrow to split at the nock end since I started using the ACC uni's & g nocks a few years ago.....


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

yes, you can use ACC uni-bushings but the redline bushings are just slightly longer and give more protection to the back end. That came straight from Mark Wenberg(PSE arrow manager) I use mine with the G-nocks also and have not split one yet. I was splitting about 1 a week before. 
The Radial X Weaves are way stronger than the original Carbon Force but do weigh about one grain heavier per inch also. They have the weave so it helps with strength and also with spine consistency around the diameter of the shaft. I have some shafts if you still need to buy some. I had about 6 dozen to sell to my buddies for hunting but my buddies said all of their's were still good from last year.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I changed from gold tip 7595's to radial weave pro 300 earlier this year and have not looked back. Extremely durable and accurate shafts.

While hunting this year, one Radial Weave STL 300 arrow used on 4 deer, 2 racoons and an armadillo. If that is not tough, I dont know what is. My radial weaves have thousands of shots under their belts, all without fail.

I do not get mine for free, I pay for every one. This is just personal testamony. I like these arrows!!

Good Luck,

Chuck


----------



## huntfish (Mar 25, 2005)

I am also looking to change from the GT 7595 to the Radial X Weave Predator Arrows. GT's are getting to hard to find. I thought about the Pro's, but I really don't want to pay that much. Anyway can anyone tell me what the grains per inch is for the 300's? I am trying to put an arrow together that will weigh approx. 430 gr. with a 100gr. Muzzy, but also keep my FOC @ about 10%. I plan on using CE weight tubes to get this if need be. Thanks:tongue:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

PSE makes a weight tube in 2 or 3 grains per inch for the Radial X Weaves. 
I think the 3 grain would be what you would need depending on if you shoot a200 or 300, the 430 grains should be obtainable.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 25, 2005)

Do you know how many gpi the 300's are?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

8.6


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought a dz pro weaves from keyman for 3d and could not be happier with the shafts. They are all consistent in weight and seem to be a very tough shaft. I'm going to switch to x weaves for hunting this season also and will be pm'ing keyman very soon...........Great shafts!


----------



## Stickemgmc85 (Jan 20, 2005)

Great shafts. I killed a elk with a pro 200 last year. I think they are more accurate than my acc's! They are great shafts, very accurate! I shot the redline bushings with g nocks


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

*x weaves rock*

Im shooting the radial x-weave 400 (black mamba)these arrows are awsome. I
recomended them to every one I shoot with. Ive only broken 2 of them one I shot dead center of the nock the other hit the concrete foundation in my barn. They will penatrate a one by six and protrude out the other side about 4 inches or so (found out by accident dont recomend it their a little hard to get out, but the arrow is fine). A++++++ arrows


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*x weave*

They are extremely durable, Have shot them into all sorts of things and so far have never seen one break. A friend said he fired one into a brick 3 times before it actually broke (he called it a test) I have robinhooded 2 of them but never had one break from hitting something. I only shoot them for fun or practice but they are good arrows. I shoot ACC's for target or 3D now but have put them X weaves through some workouts.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

I Soaked Up 120.00 For A Dozen Last Year,and Had Nothing But Bad Luck With Them,i Dont Know ,maybe I Got Ahold Of A Bad Batch But It Seemed If You Looked At Them Funny They Would Break.i Know For Myself Id Never Try Them Again ,but Thats Just My 2-cents.


----------



## psedave (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pse X Weave*

I currently shoot the x-weave 300's. They perform well for hog and deer as well as 3d and block targets. 

psedave.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*arrows*

I shoot the PRO 300's and think their underrated. One full year of shooting with them and sending 2 through deer and 6 inches into the ground and show no damage........


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been shooting the same dozen 300 pro's for 1 year, 3d shoots all summer, hunting, and spots with the same dozen, these are great arrows. We had a guy at the shop miss the target and hit a block wall with the 200 pro, it stuck in the wall up to the insert, I cut 2" off of it and gave it to my daughter to shoot, it did not crack at the nock end. We then shot a GT into the same wall to compare, The GT did not fare as well as the 300 pro.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I love'em. I had a dozen of the 300 stl hunters that I shot for 2 yrs. I actually only shot half a dozen and had the others wrapped for hunting and never used them until now since i have robin hooded and flat out lost some. I just bought another dozen if the 200's last week(to get my spine right since I dropped the #'s) Personally I don't think you can go wrong with them.:wink:


----------



## Quintin66 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've read a couple of times that people had bad luck with the "X" Weaves. I think maybe people should watch who they have cut them. If that cut is not PERFECTLY axial, then the arrow can be overloaded severely at the contact point of the insert, even when glued properly. A beveled cut so small you can't see it with the naked eye can do this. So be careful about assembly, and your arrows will last a long time.


----------

